# [SOLVED] Po aktualizacji HAL nie dziala prawy alt

## n0rbi666

Witam  :Smile: 

Znowu mam problem :/

Mianowicie - przestal dzialac mi prawy alt w klawiaturze i scroll w myszce - scroll naprawilem (przelozylem z ps2 na USB, zmienilem driver na evdev), ale z klawiatura nie moge sobie dac rady ;/

Wczesniej dzialalo, dopoki nie zaktualizowalem hal do wersji 0.5.10

Po aktualizacji nie dziala. Jak zdowngrade-uje hal, to alt dziala - ale dla odmiany nie dziala mysz  :Smile: 

xorg-server xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-evdev juz rekompilowalem, i juz nie wiem, co dalej :/ Moze to po prostu bug w HAL ? 

moje emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4_rc14 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-kamikaze5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-kamikaze5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Jan 2008 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amrnb audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emovix encode ffmpeg fftw flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv imlib isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lame lcms libsamplerate lirc mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang sndfile spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis wifi wmf x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by n0rbi666 on Mon Jan 07, 2008 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Johnny_Bit

też tak dziś miałem, ale sobie poradziłem. tak na serio to nie wina hala, ale evdeva czy też xorga

znaczy jakimś cudem jeśli masz input-evdev zainstalowany to xorg go wczytuje nawet jeśli w konfigu nie ma opcji żeby go ładować a evdev przejmuje na siebie sterownik klawiatury i myszy i wszystko sie kopie (można to zobaczyć po obejrzeniu logów xów, że wszystkie eventy od klawiatury jak i myszy lecą przez evdev). wykop evdev z inputów i odmerguj go, zrestartój serwer X-ów a zobaczysz że będze git.

----------

## n0rbi666

Ale mi się spodobało evdev - przynajmniej mi wszystkie guziki w myszce widzi  :Wink: 

(Mam pl znaki - znalazłem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870-highlight-hal.html , zmieniłem driver od klawiatury z kbd na evdev - i działają  :Smile:  tylko teraz mam błędy w logach :

```
(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT 0 failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) Mouse0: cannot load bits

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(EE) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Don't know how to use pEvdev.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
```

Spróbuję jeszcze zamaskować nowsze wersje pakietów, i zdziałać coś z tą myszą, żeby działała  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

btw -fomit-frame-pointer wywal z cflags, zbedne. O2 to zawiera.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

a ja się będę upierał że evdev to zło syf śmierć i mokra ściera. jak chcesz wszystkie przyciski to wystarczy do myszki dać protokół np. explorer ps/2 mi ślicznie działają moje 6 przicisków na a4techu i te 2 scrolle też.

ale jak się upierasz to ja sie nie wtrącam.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> a ja się będę upierał że evdev to zło syf śmierć i mokra ściera. jak chcesz wszystkie przyciski to wystarczy do myszki dać protokół np. explorer ps/2 mi ślicznie działają moje 6 przicisków na a4techu i te 2 scrolle też.
> 
> ale jak się upierasz to ja sie nie wtrącam.

 

A jeżeli można wiedzieć czemu, to czemu evdev to aż takie zło ?

Co do problemu - wywaliłem xf86-input-evdev, zmieniłem w configu - i działa. Chociaż nie wszystkie przyciski w myszce (a4tech z 10 przyciskami) - ale i tak z nich nie korzystam, więc chwilowo przeboleję  :Smile: 

Ale nie wiem czemu w logach pojawia mi się teraz : 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'
```

SlashBeast - wiem, że -O2 włącza fomit  :Smile:  tak z przyzwyczajenia dałem, usunąłem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

włącza sie bo w kernelu jest sterownik do evdeva i udev dodaje device a xorg zapewne baaardzo lubi evdeva.

A evdev był dobry dopóki na chama nie zaczął przejmować (i to z kiepskim skutkiem) wszystkiego na siebie

----------

## dentharg

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> a ja się będę upierał że evdev to zło syf śmierć i mokra ściera. jak chcesz wszystkie przyciski to wystarczy do myszki dać protokół np. explorer ps/2 mi ślicznie działają moje 6 przicisków na a4techu i te 2 scrolle też.
> 
> ale jak się upierasz to ja sie nie wtrącam.

 

Ja też zmieniłem. Problem jest teraz z Xmodmapem, żeby ustawić kolejność przycisków.

Wrzuciłem plik Xmodmap (zawiera: pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9) do /etc/X11 -- tam niby ma się znajdować globalny Xmodmap (chyba jest to zapisane w skrypcie chooser.sh) - nie działa. Zrobiłem domowy .Xmodmap z tą samą treścią - nie działa. Wreszcie wrzuciłem do ~/.kde/Autostart/ skrypt który odpala xmodmap - też nie zadziałał.

I już kompletnie zdurniałem. Korzystam z xdm/kdm.

----------

## n0rbi666

dentharg - a na pewno potrzebujesz xmodmapa ? 

Ja wcześniej na sterowniku mouse potrzebowałem, ale już nie potrzebuję - może to od nowego HAL ? 

(Ew dlatego, że podpiąłem myszkę zamiast pod PS2 do USB ? )

----------

## dentharg

Myszę (Logitech MX 700) mam podpiętą pod USB. Bez odpalenia Xmodmapa nie działa poprawnie kółko choćby w Firefoksie czy Konquerorze, ale np. przełączanie pulpitów kółkiem działa poprawnie.

----------

## Ramblurr

I am having the exact same problem that n0rbi666 pasted awhile back:

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT 0 failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(EE) Mouse0: cannot load bits

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"
```

Could someone, please, translate for me the solution?

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dentharg

do you have any mouse driver?

all guys here suggest to remove all evdev related stuff and use mouse/keyboard driver directly; also you might want to use xmodmap to set buttons/wheels.

----------

